# Leatherman Tread



## Wench (Feb 2, 2015)

Yyyeessss.....

(Watch the video)

http://www.leatherman.com/425.html


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 2, 2015)

I don't know...I still see a TSA worker getting butt-hurt over this thing.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 2, 2015)

I wish the video showed it being used.


----------



## Wench (Feb 2, 2015)

From what we could tell, you don't have to disassemble it to use it, other than the hook.  You just bend/flatten it at the tool you wish to employ.  

TSA is TSA.  God knows some could get butthurt over a tissue.  But I'm willing to bet 85% wouldn't even realize what this is, and 14% would realize this doesn't even come close to the reg.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 2, 2015)

I like the idea of it, someone had a light bulb go off above them.


----------



## AWP (Feb 2, 2015)

I can't decide if it is inspired or ridiculous.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 4, 2015)

I need it...Like every other Leatherman I own.

F.M.


----------

